# Passenger Ferries, Hong Kong



## ehbella87 (Sep 1, 2011)

Can anyone give me any information the following three ferries;

CHEUNG KONG
CHU KONG
JU KONG 

They are apparently operating in Hong Kong and I am trying to find out who is operating them and if they are still fully operational. Images would also be nice 

Ta much


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
CHEUNG KONG now called FLORINDA 2. JU KONG now called FLORINDA 1. 
Cheers.


----------



## ehbella87 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, no wonder I couldn't find anything on them.


----------

